# Harbor Freight 20% coupons



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Get 20% off.
http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa...ailB&page=409_retailB.html&cust=&keycode=0000


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Mike,
I am in the process of building up my workshop, and this coupon will come in handy to get more stuff.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

I got mine this morning, after I ordered two expensive things, of course.


----------

